# طلب مساعدة ..اخوكم من فلسطين



## مراد علي ربايعة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا مراد 
من فلسطين 
اعمل على الة cnc من نوع ايطالي حفر على بروفيلات الالمنيوم وقصها 
تعمل على برنامج camplus ...اجد منافسة شرسة من المهندسين الاسرائليين ......اتمنى منكم مساعدتي ..لكي اتمكن من العمل مع هذه الالة باحترافية ...لم اجد شيئا عن هذا البرنامج ...بالله عليكم مساعدتي ...ما شاء الله عليكم ..اجدكم ملمين بكل برامج ال cnc ..واتوقع ان هذا البرنامج لن يكون عصيا عليكم ..بالله عليكم مساعدتي بالله عليكم 

جزاكم الله كل الخير
وفي الختام سلام


----------



## ksmksam (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ماهو اسم المااكنه
اذا كانت emeggi
انا بالخدمه


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مرورك الكريم اخي ....ربنا يوفقك يكل حياتك 
....هذا رابط يبين نوع الماكنة 
http://www.emmegi.com/Sezione.jsp?idSezione=6026&idSezioneRif=5990


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وهذه روابط برنامج التصميم ال CAMPLUS .....هذا هو صلب الموضوع ....ارغب في التعامل معه بكل احترافية ....يملكون المانيوال باللغة العبرية ....المهندسين الاسرائيلييين ...لم اجد طريقة ولم اجد شيئا عن هذا البرنامج في الانترنت ..
http://www.google.ps/imgres?biw=136...tbnh=162&tbnw=205&start=0&ndsp=20&tx=82&ty=60

*
*

*
http://www.emmegisoft.com/Sezione.jsp?idSezione=425&idSezioneRif=114

*
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dABy-22hIEM


وفقك الله في حياتك العلمية والعملية وجعلك ذو شأنا ان شاء الله ..ووفقك في خدمة دينك ....

وسلام من الله عليك ...
اخوك من فلسطين
مراد


----------



## ksmksam (21 سبتمبر 2013)

على كل حال احنا وكلاء emmrggi السعوديه واغلب الشرق الاوسط 
اتوقع البرنامج المستخدم للمكنات الموجوده عندنا برنامج اخر لاكن انا راح احاول اجيب شرح للبرنامج بالانجليزي


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي ..السلام عليكم ....وشكرا على ردك ....اتمنى التواصل معك ..هل لي بايميلك ..لدي بعض الاسئلة لك ...
اليوم عملنا تيست للماكنة ...يوجد نسبة خطأ في المسافة التي ع x axis هناك نسبة خطأ..تصل ال نصف مم....سوف يستقطبون مهندس من وكلاء emmegi ...هل لي بمساعدة اخي لكي اتمكن من فرض اسلوبي عليهم ..ارجوك ساعدني ..ادعو لك من اعماق قلبي ...لتمنى لك التوفيق ...سلام من فلسطين اليك ...ربي يحفظك ...


----------



## khdroj (24 سبتمبر 2013)

وين انت اخي مراد ممكن اساعدك مباشر انا من قلقيلية وبعمل صيانه للايطالي والالماني وبصنع محلي


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ...كيف حالك اخي....هل لي بايميلك ..او رقمك الخاص


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي كيف استطيع عمل ضبط ال reference للماكنة ...حيث ان نسبة الخطأ تصل على x-axis تقريبا 1 مم...حيث ان الماكنة من نوع emmegi ...satelite ...ونوع برنامج التشغيل هو drill satelite


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على ردك ....


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هل وجدت شيئا اخي عن ال camplus ...وبرنامج تشغيل الماكنة هو drill satelite...كيف اعمل ضيط للريفرانس على الاحداثيات x y z axis...وهل استطيع العمل double...لعملين مختلفين في نفس الوقت ...


----------



## ksmksam (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بمكانك قرائت المساعده وهي باللغه الانجليزيه help
وهي موجوده بالقائمه العلويه على اليمين


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

التي تكون على برنامج الماكنة ....


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي خالد ...اظن انك تملك مانيوال لهذا النوع من الماكنات ...بالنسبة لمانيوال الماكنة التي اعمل عليها ...طلبته منهم...ولكنهم نفوا وجوده


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (25 سبتمبر 2013)

khdroj .....السلام عليكم ...لا زلت انتظرردك اخي ...​


----------



## ksmksam (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اود ان اذكرك اني لم اعدك باي شيء وليس لك امر علي وانا مشغول جدا لذلك لم استطع الوصول لاي ماكنه لانها بالمصانع وليس عمل هناك الا اذا انت بتامرني اروح حتى ماتزعل مني
علىكل حال المعامله مع الله مش مع العبد انا وصلت لاحد الاشخاص الي يملك المانيول وراح(احاول) ابعثه غدا وطلبت منه ان يكلمك حتى يساعدك بحل المشكله بس يبدوا انه ممكن يتورط معك


----------



## ksmksam (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن تبعثلي ايميلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
[email protected] ....ِكرا اخي على الرد...ربي يوفقك


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

:87:


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

وهل لك ع emmegi


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

:33:


----------

